# Backpack recommendations for us Southern Bowhunters



## Rainmaker (Sep 23, 2010)

Good morning, 

Looking for recommendations on a great backpack for bowhunting. 

I have had several backpacks over the years, but have yet to find the perfect one. Maybe I haven't been looking in the right place. 

It seems since I became a full-time bowhunter I take everything with me to the woods except "the kitchen sink". 

I'm looking for something under $100, but all experiences and recommendations are welcome. 

So what backpack do you feel is best for us Southern Bowhunters that hunt mainly whitetail deer and hog - walk a mile or less to our stand - and stay for 4 hours give or take. I know our needs are probably very different from the Western hunter who will be miles from camp. 

I appreciate the input.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 23, 2010)

I've got a Backpack from Redhead. It's not huge but fits my needs wonderfully. It sits on my climber and clips in perfectly when I carry it to. I couldn't see myself going in the woods without it! There is nothing fancy about mine either. I would recommend something you can stick a jacket in if you have to. I find myself packing my jacket in many times to avoid sweating. With everything bowhunters need, a good backpack is a must!


----------



## Woodman@work (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a CamelBak Striker. It's roomy enough for my binos, snacks, rangefinder, quiver, knife, harness, and other smaller items. There is an outer compartment secured by buckles that holds a bulky winter coat or fleece on colder days. This pack has a slim profile so it doesn't get caught on brush the way the SuperDay and other large daypacks will. Got it for $25 on sale and love it.


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a cat quiver pack by rancho safari- i have used two differ models and they are both well made


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2010)

It is more than you are wanting to spend but take a look at the Badlands 2200.  It has a pull out meat shelf that will let you haul out quarters of meat.  That same shelf will hold a treestand as well and works great.  I haul my Ol' Man with it as well as a Millenium lock on.  It has a ton of features on it like gun/bow holders, hydration pouch, several pockets, lifetime warranty, and it's quiet as well.  The resale value is good as well so you could get your money back if you didn't like it.


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 23, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> I would recommend something you can stick a jacket in if you have to. I find myself packing my jacket in many times to avoid sweating. With everything bowhunters need, a good backpack is a must!



I did that exact thing with my old backpack. I never wear a jacket or any heavy shirt to the stand no matter how cold it is to avoid getting hot and sweating. When it's hot like it is now I usally only carry a hat, gloves, headnet, and my safety harness in the backpack. In cold weather I'll have a heavy shirt, vest, and possibly a jacket. 

That's why I'm looking for something that is just big enough for these items. 

Most of these backpacks are hydration compatible, but I never use this feature. I would rather have an external pocket that I can drop my water bottle in. If I was out west - the hydration bladder would be a must.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

THose redhead packs have the tech lock add on packs that are nice too. Can add extra pouches for more room


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 23, 2010)

Rainmaker said:


> I did that exact thing with my old backpack. I never wear a jacket or any heavy shirt to the stand no matter how cold it is to avoid getting hot and sweating. When it's hot like it is now I usally only carry a hat, gloves, headnet, and my safety harness in the backpack. In cold weather I'll have a heavy shirt, vest, and possibly a jacket.
> 
> That's why I'm looking for something that is just big enough for these items.
> 
> Most of these backpacks are hydration compatible, but I never use this feature. I would rather have an external pocket that I can drop my water bottle in. If I was out west - the hydration bladder would be a must.



I'm the same way about the hydration bladder deal.....I just don't need that. Mine has pouches on the side that you can put a water bottle in and then tighten em down so they doen't fall out. Mine is closer to a backpack a child might carry to school. I've found that more pockets equals more looking for something when I need it. When it's hot, I usually pack my hunting clothes and walk to the stand in a t-shirt and shorts and then change at the base of the tree. Another aspect of my pack that I love is that one of the shoulder straps will unbuckle (if that makes sense) and then I wrap the shoulder straps around the side of my climber and buckle it back and it sits on the side of my climber like it was supposed to be there. I leave it unzipped so I can simply reach into it and get what I need when I need it. It has really worked well for me! I can't go in the woods without my pack!


----------



## Leather Lung (Sep 23, 2010)

*Backpack Suggestion*

I recently purchased a new pack from of all places, WALLY WORLD!  The pack is made by Remington.  It is plenty large enough to store about anything one would need.  The reason I bought it was because of the price ($29), it had numerous pockets inside and out, a place to put a hydration bladder, plenty of clips and snaps, a zip off 'fanny pack' apparatus with lots of storage, a tech lok type compartment on the front of the 'fanny pack' to hold all of my smaller items, two water bottles and holders that I have removed and in their place I put a bottled drink and my Scent Away spray.  The smaller zip off pack has really wide straps for easy attaching around the waste so it won't fall off.  

This was an amazing deal.  It's in Realtree Hardwoods Camo.  For the money, size, and adaptability, it can't be beat!!!

Good Luck,
LL


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been using an older version of this one for about ten years and I've been ROUGH on it.  It's the Horn Hunter Main Beam pack.  It'll run you about $150.  But it's worth it.  The design hasn't changed much since I got mine.

I've carried everything AND the kitchen sink in it including up to three video cameras, arms, rain gear, etc.  It's not a huge pack.  But it does the job nicely and is the best fitting pack I've ever come across.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Leather Lung said:


> I recently purchased a new pack from of all places, WALLY WORLD!  The pack is made by Remington.  It is plenty large enough to store about anything one would need.  The reason I bought it was because of the price ($29), it had numerous pockets inside and out, a place to put a hydration bladder, plenty of clips and snaps, a zip off 'fanny pack' apparatus with lots of storage, a tech lok type compartment on the front of the 'fanny pack' to hold all of my smaller items, two water bottles and holders that I have removed and in their place I put a bottled drink and my Scent Away spray.  The smaller zip off pack has really wide straps for easy attaching around the waste so it won't fall off.
> 
> This was an amazing deal.  It's in Realtree Hardwoods Camo.  For the money, size, and adaptability, it can't be beat!!!
> 
> ...



I have the other from Walmart with the internal frame cost me twenty bucks has plenty of room and has a spot on the side to strap a gun that works for my bow real well. Can't beat It for the money. Its better than some of the expensive packs I have seen


----------



## GusGus (Sep 23, 2010)

For early season, I use a Bowbat. I can usually get everything I need in it. If I have to carry more stuff or during late season, I have a Badlands SuperDay. I really like the Badlands, distributes weight well, lots of room and tough as nails.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a badlands 2200 its in my opinion perfect for alot of things.  It will shrink up small enough for a day pack but open up large enough for a 1-2 day pack trip elk hunt and carry 2 boned out quarters and an elk head in one trip.(I did it 2 years ago)  I carry a camera/cam. arm base etc. for filming along with hunting gear.  Its a little exspensive but for a lifetime warranty no questions asked send in and repair its more of an investment than a one time buy.  Also it will pack a stand in and out very comfortably. Also for late season it has plenty extra straps and space to carry a big jacket etc. to the stand so you dont have to wear it or carry in your hands.


----------



## Mission (Sep 23, 2010)

ive got the... blacks creek, bone collector, whitetail pack 1.0

its a good pack with suspension, holds all i need and some. was about $85 at mitch's archery
http://blacks-creek.com/www/New Site pages/Sub Pages/BoneCollectorPackPage.html


----------



## pulk (Sep 23, 2010)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I have a badlands 2200 its in my opinion perfect for alot of things.  It will shrink up small enough for a day pack but open up large enough for a 1-2 day pack trip elk hunt and carry 2 boned out quarters and an elk head in one trip.(I did it 2 years ago)  I carry a camera/cam. arm base etc. for filming along with hunting gear.  Its a little exspensive but for a lifetime warranty no questions asked send in and repair its more of an investment than a one time buy.  Also it will pack a stand in and out very comfortably. Also for late season it has plenty extra straps and space to carry a big jacket etc. to the stand so you dont have to wear it or carry in your hands.



I was thinking about getting one of these... when you say it will pack a stand--how does that work exactly?  I had to walk a stand on my back with the straps it came with for a total of 2 miles over the weekend and it was really uncomfortable.  With this pack, can I carry a stand AND a gun or bow at the same time?

Thanks!


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 23, 2010)

pulk said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these... when you say it will pack a stand--how does that work exactly?  I had to walk a stand on my back with the straps it came with for a total of 2 miles over the weekend and it was really uncomfortable.  With this pack, can I carry a stand AND a gun or bow at the same time?
> 
> Thanks!



Dude, it don't matter what kind of pack you get.....you carry any 20lb climber two miles and you're gonna be uncomfortable when you get there! That's a hike man!


----------



## wshooks (Sep 23, 2010)

deadend said:


> It is more than you are wanting to spend but take a look at the Badlands 2200.  It has a pull out meat shelf that will let you haul out quarters of meat.  That same shelf will hold a treestand as well and works great.  I haul my Ol' Man with it as well as a Millenium lock on.  It has a ton of features on it like gun/bow holders, hydration pouch, several pockets, lifetime warranty, and it's quiet as well.  The resale value is good as well so you could get your money back if you didn't like it.



x2! i use mine just as hard and i love it


----------



## wshooks (Sep 23, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> Dude, it don't matter what kind of pack you get.....you carry any 20lb climber two miles and you're gonna be uncomfortable when you get there! That's a hike man!



i would agree, carring a treestand 2mi is gona suck no matter what but the badlands 2200 has an aluminum frame, padded waist belt, padded shoulder straps and a padded/vented back, and its all adjustable....i carry my stands long distances comfortably.....and im pretty sure they are made in america

i wish i had a smaller badlands for the times i dont carry a stand with me i bet you could find a used one on ebay


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 23, 2010)

Badlands pursuit.


----------



## pulk (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, the 2 mile hike was not too fun!  But really its the straps on my stand that make it uncomfortable (and the fact that the stand bounces on my butt unless I stick my hand between the stand and my butt).  The weight is not a problem.  I figured maybe a pack would make it easier... Maybe upgrading straps will be good enough.  The ones it came with are really awful!


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2010)

pulk said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these... when you say it will pack a stand--how does that work exactly?  I had to walk a stand on my back with the straps it came with for a total of 2 miles over the weekend and it was really uncomfortable.  With this pack, can I carry a stand AND a gun or bow at the same time?
> 
> Thanks!



I'll post some pics later.


----------



## pulk (Sep 23, 2010)

deadend said:


> I'll post some pics later.



Sweet, thanks much.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 23, 2010)

For the last few years I have used a cheapo Jansport green packback when headed in short distances. It carried everything you needed and was relatively light, I wear mostly fleece jackets so one of those could be pushed inside without an issue.  I used it for probably 8 years with no issues.  Last season after a couple of patch jobs it gave up the ghost.   On the other hand I have a Badlands 2800 that I carry if I'm hiking into the mountains. I have carried 50 plus pounds in it with no issues whatsoever.  Mine is a 2002 model and it can carry a treestand with no issue. If it had a gun carrier it would be perfect.  Badlands packs are an item you buy once in life, if taken care of.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 23, 2010)

pulk said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these... when you say it will pack a stand--how does that work exactly?  I had to walk a stand on my back with the straps it came with for a total of 2 miles over the weekend and it was really uncomfortable.  With this pack, can I carry a stand AND a gun or bow at the same time?
> 
> Thanks!



It has "wings" on the back that have clips that hook and sinch the back very small or undue the straps on the "wings" and it opens way out to accommodate large stuff.  Really they are among the best packs out there.  Again exspensive but well worth it.  The adjustability in the kidney belt and the shoulder straps makes it to where you can fit it to your torsoe which is the most important part of a pack.  You want it to rest on your hips not your shoulders.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 23, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> Dude, it don't matter what kind of pack you get.....you carry any 20lb climber two miles and you're gonna be uncomfortable when you get there! That's a hike man!





A pack (badlands) properly fitted (kidney/shoulder/uppershoulder straps) will make your load feel half the weight.  Most packs put the weight on your shoulders it should be mostly on your hips where your bigger muscles are.


----------



## pulk (Sep 23, 2010)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> A pack (badlands) properly fitted (kidney/shoulder/uppershoulder straps) will make your load feel half the weight.  Most packs put the weight on your shoulders it should be mostly on your hips where your bigger muscles are.



For sure... I have a Gregory "Gravity" pack that I got probably around 12 years ago for backpacking.  Took me a few trips before I got it adjusted just right but you are exactly right--the load is pretty much cut in half once it is properly sitting on your hips.  I still have that pack


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is the Ol' Man strapped onto it.  A really bulky stand like a Summit doesn't fit as well.  Any stand that folds flat works great.  Lock ons fit in it like a glove.  Carry as much or as little as you need with a pack this versatile.


----------



## pulk (Sep 23, 2010)

That is sweeeeet.


----------



## death-from-above (Sep 23, 2010)

Badlands superday or ultraday.  I have both for different hunts.  The ultraday is the one I use in GA , and the superday is for traveling hunts.  The superday is just a bit bigger , this makes it better suited for cold weather like in the midwest in Nov. or AL in Jan.


----------



## taternuts (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a Badlands Monster pack. It has room for everything I want to carry and distributes the weight very well. It is similar to the old military LBE. It's from Badlands, so it's a little pricey. Their warranty is outstanding. Basically, if you can break it, they will fix it.


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2010)

There is no limit to what you can carry with the 2200.  Above the orange meat shelf is a pull out adjustable pouch that will accept the buttstock of a gun or a bow and the straps holding the wings together will hold the top part.  There is a spotting scope sleeve on the left wing that I use mostly to store a folding stool or game bags and rope.  You can access the inside through the part next to your back by rotating the pack on your waist without taking the pack off.  There is really nothing about the pack I don't like and though it was expensive it was a good investment that has served me well.  I've gotten rid of most of my other packs due to lack of use.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 23, 2010)

deadend, sounds like you enjoy your 2200 as much as I do.  I carried 2 quarters boned out and an elk head out in one trip.  That says a lot about the pack.!


----------



## palmettoswamp (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought a gameplan spot n' stalk pack 2 years ago...good small pack for taking gear to the stand...good pockets and well thought out...I'm not a pack rat and dont carry too much..If you carry a lot, then dont get this pack, you will not have enough room.


----------



## deadend (Sep 23, 2010)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> deadend, sounds like you enjoy your 2200 as much as I do.  I carried 2 quarters boned out and an elk head out in one trip.  That says a lot about the pack.!



The only time I've used another pack since I got it was when I used my REI Great Star to pack out over 100lbs of elk.  The 2200 would have done it no prob. but the REI had more internal room.  I'll take the 2200 even if I only have a sandwich and jacket.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought a Gamewinner at Academy for like $19.99. I just wanted something to get my stuff with me, but I really love the little pack and is worth well more than $20. I will try to get some picks up.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't laugh, I have a Walmart backpack I bought a couple years ago that fits the bill for me.  I just saw the same one on sale for $10.  It's the same size as the Jansport type bags the kids carry.  Plenty of room for what I need, actually had to eliminate some stuff to lighten the load this year.  Using a Summit Climber I have to carry the back pack in one hand and my bow in the other.  It just dosen't make sense for me to have a large backpack.


----------



## huntin1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use an Eberlestock X1A1 Though it is a bit more than your $100 limit.
Excellent pack, carries all I need, has a bow carrier and a rifle carrier. My hunting partner used a Badlands, until he tried my X1, he now has one as well.


huntin1


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 23, 2010)

Check out www.bobwards.com I worked for them when I lived in Montana, and you can see what is available. I just saw a Remington day pack on sale for $16.99 

I would check out the Badlands packs, I am planning on getting one, but since I got laid off until the first of Nov. I'm having to wait to get one.


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 24, 2010)

I appreciate all the input. I don't have a problem paying for quality, but I feel the badlands packs and others of similar caliber are "overkill" for what I need right now. 

Now if I were going out-of-state to hunt, say out west, I would definitely invest in one. I will check them all out though. 

I do hate to buy one over the internet without being able to handle it first though. 

I found a few that peak my interest, and was wondering if anyone on here has one or has used one. 

First one, it's a "Game Winner" at Academy. It comes in mossy oak treestand - has a lumbar belt - and comes with quiver that attaches to the side. It also has a place to hold your bow or rifle - $59.99 in my area. 

The second one is one basspro.com the redhead "stalker", and it's only $49.99. I just saw online another one and it is the diamondback bow and gun pack. 

Thoughts? Thanks again guys and it looks like I'll be stuffing my pockets full this weekend. I just hate wearing my safety harness when I'm walking.


----------



## huntin1 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the Redhead Stalker, keep it around for an extra. It is not too bad to carry, not as good as my X1, but for a $50 pack it is not bad. Have no experience with the other one.


huntin1


----------



## denbow (Sep 24, 2010)

*Backpack Quiver*

www.keyeshuntinggear.com


----------



## deadend (Sep 25, 2010)

Some pm's were asking how the Badlands 2200 carried a rifle and bow so here it is.  The pouch on the bottom pulls out of its own zipper to accept the buttstock or cam and the wing straps hold it down.  A groundblind fits back here as well in place of a stand or weapon.


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Badlands pursuit.



That is a real good looking pack, but I noticed it doesn't come with the lumbar/waist belt. 

How important is the lumbar/waist belt for most of us? 

I know it comes in real handy when hiking long distances, but for a treestand hunter should the absence of one be a deal breaker? 

Thanks


----------



## G Duck (Sep 26, 2010)

Dead End, I have an older lone wolf climber that folds flat. wonder if that would fit? and is it hard to get it tied down? or time consuming?
thanks


----------



## deadend (Sep 27, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Dead End, I have an older lone wolf climber that folds flat. wonder if that would fit? and is it hard to get it tied down? or time consuming?
> thanks



The Lone Wolf will fit in between the wings perfect and way better than my Ol' Man.  4 buckles and it's on.  Takes all of about 40 seconds.  I'll never carry a stand with any stock shoulder straps again.  No waistbelt=major discomfort.  You simply cannot effectively carry a stand for any distance with shoulder straps only.


----------



## G Duck (Sep 27, 2010)

It seems like it would be top heavy? Is it quiet also?


----------



## deadend (Sep 27, 2010)

G Duck said:


> It seems like it would be top heavy? Is it quiet also?



Not top heavy at all, the straps really draw everything in tight.  Balances perfect and the pack material is fleeced and very quiet.  I've looked for years for a good way to carry stands to no avail.  I've cannibalized several good packs to get the waistbelt and shoulder straps to jury rig the stand for carry comfort when walking over a mile.  None of the attempts ever gave me what I wanted until I got the pack itself.


----------



## G Duck (Sep 27, 2010)

I carry the treestand, with the day pack lashed on to the top of it. Going in, after I have packed it at home is fine. but after the hunt, trying to get it all back together tight, its a pain. Most places I use the lone wolf, I dont leave it in the woods, have to take it out.
Seems like it would make the load seem less with a comfortable pack.


----------



## Goat (Sep 28, 2010)

Badlands Superday for cold weather
Badlands Nano for warm weather


----------



## Goat (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a closet full of basspro and cabellas packs that have all failed or wore out.  I would really think about spending the extra now and not have to get more packs later.


----------



## Old E. (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a Badlands Superday that is a great pack.  Strap my equalizer to it no problem... or my bow.  Its when I start trying to do both that I run into trouble.

I bought one of these Timberhawk Guthooks, off camofire.com recently, for mobility and ease.  I really thing I am going to like it.  Nice set up.  

http://www.timberhawkgear.com/products-page/timber-hawk/gut-hook-3-0/


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bowbat


----------



## pulk (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got my 2200 today.  Deadend, thanks for the additional pictures.  Old E. I can see where a bow/gun AND a stand could pose a problem.  Oh well, gonna walk a few miles this weekend with it to see how it goes.


----------



## pulk (Oct 8, 2010)

Just played around with various 2200 pack configurations.  Man, sweet pack!  I couldn't afford an electric cart this year and knew I would be doing a good deal of walking this season so I wanted a good "day pack".  I haven't packed a stand on to this thing yet, but it is perfect for carrying a full day's load of gear and there's plenty of room in the main compartment to allow you to pack your heavier clothing in while hiking, then pull it out for when you are sitting still in the stand.  At least, that's one way I can see myself using it.  Gonna be interesting figuring out the best ways to pack this thing!  Strapping your bow in is a piece of cake and it can be cinched down to a perfect fit. 

I noticed the straps attached to the bat wings have a little loop at the end and a buckle looking thing is attached.  The buckle has an opening where you can slip it over the strap, forming a sliding loop.  The straps on the very bottom of the pack are the same way.  What is the purpose of that?  

Any other tips to share about how to pack smart / make the best use of this pack?


----------

